# Garden asparagus



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

My first stalk of asparagus came up today. Visited a friend 10 days ago and he had some already to pick. It was on the south side of his polebarn. Wish I had a set-up like that to have 2 small patches producing about 2 weeks apart.
Wild asparagus in about 2 weeks. Has anyone ever stopped to pick asparagus while traveling 94 between Benton Haror and K-zoo ? I have never seen so much wild asparagus. I know that you're not supposed to stop for things like that, but I bet you could pick 10 lbs. in 5 minutes in some places. 

L & O


----------



## glassman (Dec 27, 2007)

ive been looking for it for a couple of days. nothing yet. if i saw a patch on the e-way i would stop. not supposed to but i would.


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

I love asparagus. I just planted 20 plants two weeks ago and this post has me looking forward to enjoying asparagus in our garden when it takes off.


----------



## Pikealunge (Dec 16, 2002)

I have been cutting the asparagas in my garden for 2 weeks now..got 3 nice meals so far. I transplanted these from some I found on the roadside in 2001 and it has taken this long. They started produceing about 2 or 3 years ago, but this is the best year yet.

I checked my road side areas and found one spear. I cut and ate it,..man was that sweet


----------



## AL D. (Feb 18, 2003)

Mine are just starting, picked about a dozen yesterday. MMMMMMMMM GOOOD!!!! Al :chillin:


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

It will be a month before I get any from my garden. Last year, best picking was right around Memorial Day.

I love living in the great white north.


----------



## Pikealunge (Dec 16, 2002)

Picked another handful tonight  I put what I pick in a glass with some water and put into the fridge until I have enough for my wife and I Emmmmmm


----------



## Non Typical (Feb 17, 2009)

Anyone know why some come up so soon. I do not have any until about a month from now. I planted another 50 plants, I have maybe 200 plants and want more. The taste is why I eat it but the extra's is a bonus. One of the bonuses is stated to stop kidney stones from forming, the other and we will hear more of this if it does, and that is the controlling of cancer. Some say it might be the cure! Stating that a tablespoon in the morning and one in the evening, even canned stuff, purreed will cure cancer???? Doesn't hurt.


----------



## severus (Feb 8, 2000)

Yum. Deep fried asparagus spears with ranch dressing dip.


----------



## aslongasitpullsback (Dec 30, 2005)

Non Typical said:


> Anyone know why some come up so soon. I do not have any until about a month from now. I planted another 50 plants, I have maybe 200 plants and want more. The taste is why I eat it but the extra's is a bonus. One of the bonuses is stated to stop kidney stones from forming, the other and we will hear more of this if it does, and that is the controlling of cancer. Some say it might be the cure! Stating that a tablespoon in the morning and one in the evening, even canned stuff, purreed will cure cancer???? Doesn't hurt.


It all has to do with ground temp and how deep the asparagus is planted....

I picked this tonight from 40 some wild plants that I have mark over the years....


----------



## MRocks (Aug 31, 2007)

No, that's not asparagus along I-94 between BH and Kzoo. It's, uh, it's, it's something else. Yeah, something else that doesn't taste very good at all, especially not with olive oil and garlic, roasted on the grill. So don't waste your time stopping, it's not worth the bother. Trust me.


----------



## Bearblade (Dec 30, 2005)

God I love asparagus! Did anyone see the PBS program about the tough times W. Mi. growers are having with the US subsidies to the Peruvian gov't? According to the program we are giving the Peruvian gov't some $60 milliion in agricultural subsidies to prevent them from reverting to growing coca. Unfortunately, conditions are ideal for asparagus down there and the cheap labor is kicking our butt. It's pinched the states growers to the point they can hardly compete. It's just sad I never knew this! Now I'm buying local every time!


----------



## DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI (Sep 23, 2002)

Non Typical said:


> Anyone know why some come up so soon. I do not have any until about a month from now. I planted another 50 plants, I have maybe 200 plants and want more. The taste is why I eat it but the extra's is a bonus. One of the bonuses is stated to stop kidney stones from forming, the other and we will hear more of this if it does, and that is the controlling of cancer. Some say it might be the cure! Stating that a tablespoon in the morning and one in the evening, even canned stuff, purreed will cure cancer???? Doesn't hurt.


i know first hand that it promotes an almost instant gout attack( extremely high puriene content which causes gout attacks) if you have gout, and i do.:yikes: i still eat it but i have to watch how much i eat and break it up during the week or its indomicin time big time.


----------

